# HobbyTown USA-Grand Blanc, MI Parking Lot Racing



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

Hello, All!

HTU in Grand Blanc, Michigan will be having our Spring/Summer parking lot racing beginning May 6. The infield is all wood and within the month the track size will double. We have more wood coming in and we are going to be building to make racing even more fun. 
Track set up is at 8:00am, Practice at 10:00, and Racing starts at 11:30. 

Classes will include:
Nitro Touring, Electric Touring (Stock and Mod)
Monster Truck, Elec. and Nitro
Stadium Truck/Buggy, Elec. and Nitro
1/18 Nitro, Elec. 

HTU is located at 12821 S. Saginaw St. Grand Blanc, MI. 48439

Hope to see you there!

www.htugrandblanc.com


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

What will be racedays? I would like to come check it out sometime.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

races are held on saturdays (weather permitting)

sign up starts at 10:00am (usually)
racing starts at 11:30am (usually)


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

no racing this saturday (5-13-06) due to rain-out


----------



## Brent Owen (Jan 24, 2006)

The weather held out last Saturday for a great day of racing! HTU is racing this Saturday 5-27, come on out & have some fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Dave - If you're making any new track boards, you might want to make a couple that are 4' or 6' long. The corner pieces I'm making will be about a 2 foot radius.


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Saturday Racing*

Thinkin' about doing some saturday racing at your track. How big is the track? Is the asphalt smooth? Do you use any traction compound? What is the turnout for nitro sedan? Thanks Ray J


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Ray - The surface is pretty smooth (fairly new asphault) with a couple bumps, sprayed with soda (flavors vary). Seems like last week we had 1 heat of nitro, 1 or 2 stock electric, & 1 of brushless/mod. It's not a huge track (not sure of track dimensions), but they are supposed to be building some new boards to make it bigger. And I'm bringing a few plastic rounded corners to take the place of square (and hard) 2x4 corners.


----------



## cor4101 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hope the weather holds out for next weekend, june 3rd, if it does i'll be there!


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

This Saturday...weather permitting I have talked to a couple of the guys in my class who would like to drop my class to 19 turn class to save on tires. If the guys running brushless motors want to run 4300 motors in 19 turn class it will be ok. But we are trying to cut back on full blown mod to cut back on tire wear. If you want to run mod we can possibly get a mod class going other than a 19 turn. We hope that we will agree with everyone that runs mod, we would appreciate it. See ya Saturday if the weather holds out. :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

cookie said:


> This Saturday...weather permitting I have talked to a couple of the guys in my class who would like to drop my class to 19 turn class to save on tires. If the guys running brushless motors want to run 4300 motors in 19 turn class it will be ok...


OK - Who are you and what have you done with the REAL Jeff Cook?? :jest: 

Actually, that sounds like I good idea. I wish I'd thought of it. Oh wait, I did!


----------



## Brent Owen (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll run 19T. Forecast for tommorow looks good.


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

Hey guys...Brent and Bruce reminded me that I messed up on the Sloan Museum race date. It will be on the 24th, not on the 25th. Saturday the 24th will be the race date. We SHOULD have the gate passes this coming Saturday for you guys, if not, we'll try to figure something out. You guys won't have to pay to get into the Sloan parking lot like everyone else will.


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

Should be a hot one tomorrow, guys. Make sure you bring some cold drinks and such. Bring your hot weather tires as well.


----------



## Brent Owen (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah it was hot. Kevin took a track temp reading and I think it was above 120. Thanks HTU for the watermelon! Can't wait to race at the Sloan Museum this weekend, see you there. :wave:


----------



## Dave Tester (Jul 17, 2003)

Another great day of racing. Thanks Kevin, Jeff for working on my car. I am rebuilding it hope to fine the tracking problem.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*ortonville race*

Just a reminder we'll be racing at the Ortonville cruise this Sunday!
(8-6-06) instead of the HTU parking lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*no racing htu grand blanc this saturday*

racing at htu grand blanc has been cancelled this saturday
8-12-06.

viper1


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm hoping to be able to get to HTU this coming weekend, and had a few questions. Will I be allowed to run LiPo batteries and a brushless motor? If so, what class would I be in what tires do they run? Just want to be prepared before I get there.

Bill D.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

We usually have 1 or 2 heats of stock, and one of 19-turn/4300 brushless (along with a heat or 2 of 18th and some noisy car classes). I don't think anybody's tried LiPos yet in 1/10th scale, but most of the 18th scales are using them. I guess if you're too fast with the LiPos, the rest of us will just have to add more motor! :devil: The only tire rule we've got is "start the race with 4 of them". Foams work best, purple dot or something close to it.

And try to bring some of those Grand Rapids area air-conditioned, indoor wimps with you! :jest:


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

no racing today (9-23-06) at H.T.U. due to weather


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*parking lot racing at HTU 2007*

parking lot racing at HTU 2007
racing is every saturday (weather permitting)

next race: 5/19/07

track setup 9:00am
registration/practice 10:00am
Drivers meeting 11:00am
heat races 11:30am
mains 3:00pm
track tear-down 4:00pm
*schedule subject to change

questions/concerns:

store number: (810)695-9088
website: www.htugrandblanc.com

come on out and have some fun!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

do you have any pics of the track ?? i am thinking of stopping by - thanks !

mike


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

sorry
dont have any pics of track
(track design changes ever week)
its pretty much the standard parking lot track
(2x4 boards-plastic drain tube outer barrier-board end caps etc.)
parking lot is pretty smooth (re-surfaced about 2-3 years ago).

use transponder system
(harness required)


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

hi - thanks for info - what do you mean by a "harness"


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Grand Blanc*

To Harleymon85,

What they mean by a "harness" is basically a pigtail that plugs into your receiver and then plugs into their transponder. So in actually you are suppling the power to the transponder so that it will send a signal when it runs over the wire. They usually have some there at the hobby shop and some guys carry spares or you can buy one at your locate hobby shop. They are about 8 inches long with 2 male plugs on the ends. P.S I am still looking for someone that wants to share a ride to race in Grand Blanc who lives in the Lansing area. PM me if you are interested or call me 517-676-4595.

Cookie :wave: :wave:


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

thanks !!


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

can you please give me a manufacturer and part number for this transponder harness - thanks !!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

It's not exactly a standard cable (female Futaba J on both ends), but is easy to make. They have them available at the hobby shop. Nitro cars and some brands of radio may need a "Y" cable if you don't have a spare channel in the receiver.


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Kevin - thanks for the help. 

Mike


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey Jeff, do you guys run rubber touring ? Is it 19t or stock ? Also do they spray the track with anything ? I'd like to make it out one these Saturdays.
Thanks.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*RX Racing*

Hey, Berry
Most of the guys are running foam. Most of are running 13.5. Not anybody really interested in 19 turn this year. Most of have gone to brushless and a couple are running lipo batteries. That's where is stands right now. Yes they do spray the track with pop and it's pretty sticky, especially when I spray it. You will have no problems with tracktion as long as the sun is out and the asphalt is warm. Talk to latter Barry.

cookie


----------



## xxxt4life (Apr 27, 2007)

nitro tc guys check this out 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=186371


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

kevinm said:


> It's not exactly a standard cable (female Futaba J on both ends), but is easy to make. They have them available at the hobby shop. Nitro cars and some brands of radio may need a "Y" cable if you don't have a spare channel in the receiver.


I learned today that what I consider to be a female plug is what Futaba calls a male. I talk pins, they talk housing. Anyway, the bottom line is that the cable needs a plug at both ends that's like one on a Futaba servo.


----------



## scooter80 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Stock Buggy*

Hey Guys ...

I'm just getting back into RC after 15 years and recently purchased the Tamiya Dark Impact for some recreational fun! The buggy is currently stock and I was curious if you allow stock buggies to run up at the Grand Blanc HTU parking lot? I would love to throw some foam tires on it and give it a try! Thanks ...

- Eric


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

most of the off road vehicles racing are gas powered
(monster truck-1/10 scale-eighth scale-etc., Im sure you could fit in somewhere)
so throw your foams on and have some fun!!
viper


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*racing sloan car show this saturday*

Just a reminder :wave: 
We will be racing at the sloan car show this Saturday (6/23/07)
(not at hobbytown parking lot)

Essentially same schedule as when at HobbyTown... track up by 10am... racing starting at 11:30am sharp.

charge for racing will be the same.

general admission pass available at h.t.u. Grand Blanc

for more information contact h.t.u. grand blanc
(810-695-9088) :thumbsup:


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

Right now we are out os passes. Last year when somone told the gate people that they were with HobbyTown USA and the racing, they let them in. Just make sure to show some kind of proof that you are a racer and not a freeloader and all should be good.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Noah - Do you remember the guy's name that Dave said to use if they question you? (It's the guy who signed the passes.)


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Noah,
Andrew and I had a very good time racing at the sloan car show this Saturday with your group. We will come back and race at HTU also.
-Fred


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

hope everyone that came over from GR area had a fun time at H.T.U Grand blanc racing Saturday.
(couldn't have asked for better weather)

hope you's all can make it back
(someone's gotta beat that rlk more often) 
good racing all!!

Barry


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

viper1 said:


> hope everyone that came over from GR area had a fun time at H.T.U Grand blanc racing Saturday.
> (couldn't have asked for better weather)
> 
> hope you's all can make it back
> ...


Hey Berry, I agree, could not beat the weather.
We all had a really good time.
The third qualifier was awesome to watch, Max and Andrew (RLK) put on quit a show.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

It was a blast... I'll for sure comeback

Max K


----------



## Dave Tester (Jul 17, 2003)

Racing was great. It's good to see some new faces. Fred I had a blast racing you in the main. You could have bumped me out of the way many times but didn't. :thumbsup: 
Hope to see you all this weekend.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Dave,
Yeah, you and I were going at it that's for sure. Go's to show you us older guys still got it!!! Rlk and I plan on being there this weekend, not sure about anyone else though.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Talk about close racing. TQ had 30 laps, and I was in the "B" with with 29 laps. I didn't know I was going to the Nationals here! :jest:


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*racing at ortonville car show (8-5-07)*

Date: Sunday, August 5.
Location: 55 Pond St., (Ortonville post office.)

times:
8:am track setup
10am-11am sign-up
11:15 racing begins

(transponder harness required)

for more information contact Hobbytown Grand Blanc
(810)695-9088
www.htugrandblanc.com 

map:
(use the "search nearby" type in post office)
http://www.google.com/maps?q=Ortonville,+MI,+USA&sa=X&oi=map&ct=title

(NOTE:NO RACING AT HTU GRAND BLANC THIS SATURDAY(8-4-07)


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

taking attendance count for Sundays car show race
http://www.htugrandblanc.com/snitz/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=438


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

this saturday at H.T.U. Grand blanc (8-11-07)
the track will be the largest one we've had to date!
(long straight-away)
plan on gearing up!

map:
http://www.google.com/maps?near=Gra...08,-83.621063&spn=0.041729,0.062313&z=13&om=1


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

No problem, I've already got my "Noah Stock" motor in the car.


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

kevinm said:


> No problem, I've already got my "Noah Stock" motor in the car.


If I come this weekend ill have something equal to your "Noah Stock" motor in too.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

I dont think you'll have to worry about Noah this weekend,
he is working the hobbyshop Im told.
(been a bad boy, got time out)  

looks like he'll be getting a 13.5 also
(no more mountain motor)


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

viper1 said:


> I dont think you'll have to worry about Noah this weekend,
> he is working the hobbyshop Im told.
> (been a bad boy, got time out)
> 
> ...


still, if you guys are saying that the track will be bigger some 19 turn sounds fun, im not sure if ill be there this weekend but if i am ill be thinking about some 19turn if any one else wants too.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

our saying is "three makes a class"


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

Dave said I cant run the 5800 anymore so it looks like I'm out for a couple weeks untill I get a 13.5 motor.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I've got a spare I can loan you. But a few of us were thinking of running 4300/19-turn, and if the straightaway is going to be longer.....


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

How much bigger is the track going to be....I'd like to know before i get there.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Max said:


> How much bigger is the track going to be....I'd like to know before i get there.


So would the guy who's building it! :jest:


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

we are now stocking vendetta parts and vendetta hop ups! for hop ups we have the steel cvds, aluminum knuckles, cf driveshaft, cf brace. have lots of spares


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Cool! And smart, too, since we outnumber the "brand A" vehicles.

Also, I'll be bringing a new toy to the track. One that will answer the question most often asked by spectators.....


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

kevinm said:


> Also, I'll be bringing a new toy to the track. One that will answer the question most often asked by spectators.....


...Like...Why doesn't Kevin have an onroad monster truck with 4 engines in it???


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> Also, I'll be bringing a new toy to the track. One that will answer the question most often asked by spectators.....


Or, hey mister, how fast does that car/truck go?
I'm guessing a radar gun.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

knapster said:


> Or, hey mister, how fast does that car/truck go?
> I'm guessing a radar gun.


We have a winner!


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

Who plans on racing this weekend 9/8/07 our turn out has been fairly small maybe a good sign the season is over.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I plan on being there, and might bring another racer along. DON'T PANIC! I think last weekend's low turnout was because of the holiday weekend.


----------



## nitsuj2k (Sep 26, 2007)

I know this is off topic, but when might the indoor racing start? Is anyone racing the RC18R? 

thanks, 
justin


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

looks like the third saturday in October, will be the first race.
last year we had some rc18r and some recoils racing.
watch for more information goto htu's website forum:http://htugrandblanc.com/snitz/default.asp?Group=3


----------

